# infertility unexplained, recurrent PG loss, Lab and immune testing



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi ladies,

(If you read more then one board you may see I repeated my post elsewhere)Just went to a new GYN ( support ) in Paris. She is the real thing! She has been doing infertility treatment for 20+ years. Wish I had met a few years ago. My clinic in Greece put me in touch with her as my previous GYN was good enough to write up what I needed but was not so familiar with infertility treatment and overlooked my PCOS. Dr. S. Alvarez may prove to be good or bad-- she certainly will have her own opinion and in general in France they believe that it is not good for a woman my age ( 45 ) to have children. That is a stigma here for sure. But at least I feel she knows what she is doing.

Any way I went back to the "famous" laboratoire ( Lab D'Eylau here and spoke to the Director on her advise. I showed him info I gathered online about all the testing required for immune issues plus the tests required for my clinic. He wrote me up 48 !!! tests to do. I went there asking for 2: NK natural killer cells and APA. But at least now I will have a complete new "dossier" that should last me into next year if needed.. The head of the lab felt I should redo the whole thing. Well why not!!! With my insurance it should cost out of pocket 250 euros- fingers crossed ( I asked for anyone that may need testing; non assured cost about 800 euros).

The results will be back in 1-2 weeks. I will return for the cervical exams but they will not cost much and I still have slight AF, likely from the bcp.

I am not sure anything will turn up... but at least I feel like I am looking into everything possible. I do not have so many chances left. NOw that I am using donors some of the immune tests ( antibodies to DP sperm) will not apply.

*****I urge anyone that has had repeated miscarriage and I suppose a chemical PG would be the same, or fever and pain, rashes, etc after ET, or just continuing unexplained fertility to read up on DR Beers website. The info is free and if needed he also will look into your case individually.

Have a look here http://repro-med.net/info/cat.php

I printed the whole thing out and read it several times. He also has published a book that I would like to get my hands on!
*****The main point I got is that recurrent pregnancy loss can activate other immune problems. 22% of recurrent PG loss have APA (antiphospholipid antibodies. The incidence of this increases 15% with each PH loss.

I just want to say that anyone that needs my help to have all or some of these tests done in Paris I would be more then happy to give you a hand. I know they would cost a fortune in London even if you could get them done.
That said, it also depends on your clinic, whether they believe in immune issues or not. Invimed ( DR Rok.) wrote me back and said they used to. ANd they did tons of tests and then retreated from it. Obviously the first thing is to get optimum embryo quality. But many time I have read of fertility ladies having symptoms and results that make me think that there is something to all of this. If you think it might be your case then I urge you to read up on it and check it out.

ALso in light of some ladies having trouble getting their mammograms done iin UK. You can come here and get one without an ordance. Will cost 150 euros in Paris. Xray and Ultrasound and results written up. You take everything with you same day. Just need to make an appointment. IF any one needs help just ask. There are many many labs and radiology clinics here and you do not have to have a DR letter to have most things done as long as you pay.

Of course the train/ plane and side shopping trips may get expensive!!!!!

All the best
Bonnie

This post contains an unconfirmed links and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Bonnie

I think there is a lot in this, very interesting, I also have been looking into it, I found this article interesting, and this other web site too.
http://www.inciid.org/article.php?cat=immunology&id=374&pagenumber=5

http://www.rialab.com/index.php

Marina

This post contains an unconfirmed links and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Bonnie/B123,

I just wanted to say that you deserve you FET to work so much..I have everything crossed for you sweetheart..Youre so kind and considerate helping everyone out where you can..This post is great and all the help you offered me..Shame we cant be cycle buddies, but Im probably having ET Nov...

good luck and hugs for OCT...

Lesley xxx


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi bonnie 

just wanted to thank you for your immensely helpful and generous post.  it really adds to the pooled knowledge on this thread.  

wishing you so much luck and love


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Bonnie thank you for taking the time to put that info down, and to share with everyone your knowledge, its wonderful to have people like you on the site.

The immunology and investigations thread speak alot about Dr Beer and his work on NK cells which you might find interesting reading.  I had NK cell tests done in London with Dr ******* of the Miscarriage Clinic (not as sophisticated as Dr Beers - who incidently sadly passed away earlier this year, i read this on a thread) and it cost me about £800 for all the tests.

I will certainly remember the info on mammograms etc in france ... the costs there are so reasonable.

Wishing you so much luck for your next treatment

I meant to add how much i have always loved the picutre of your daughter, theres something so special about her ...


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you ladies.  I am glad to be of help when I can.  I just hope any little bit of info makes the way easier for any one else.  I had heard DR Beer sadly Passed away.  

Yes my DD is very special to me .... and she knows it.. Maybe I tell her too often?  
Not that all children are not special but I can not help feeling that I would never have felt so much emotion for my child if I had not had to go through so much to have her!  
bonnie


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Bonnie,

I have just noticed on your profile that you have high prolactin like me..are you taking anything for it?

I will send you an IM...

Love Lesley xxx


----------

